# What to plant for Ducks?



## BThunder (Sep 2, 2011)

I just leased a new piece of land a few months ago. The landowner says the 8 acre pond on the lease has ducks and geese in the winter. The pond is down several feet right now with no rain. 

What can I go ahead and plant (broadcast) on the banks while the lake is down to try to hold the ducks in there this winter? 

Thanks allot!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 2, 2011)

millet takes about 60 sumpin days to head out.....you cutting it close though on time.


----------



## jspivey81 (Sep 2, 2011)

cutting it very close. brown-top is probably your best bet but you better get it out today


----------



## BandedWoodie (Sep 4, 2011)

Japanese miller will make a head in about 45 days. Get it on the ground ASAP and with a little rain you should be fine.


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

Japanese millet.  No brainer


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

quailjunkie said:


> japanese millet.  No brainer



x2.


----------



## chashlls150 (Sep 5, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> x2.



x3, but you better hurry


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

Night time temps will be dropping quickly soon. Hand seed now while water levels are low.


----------



## BThunder (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks every body for the posts! I went this morning and littered the banks with plenty of seed!


----------



## BThunder (Sep 7, 2011)

I spread the japanese millett all over the banks, but i was unable to cover it cause it was too slippery with the tractor..will the millett still take?


----------



## CraigM (Sep 7, 2011)

BThunder said:


> I spread the japanese millett all over the banks, but i was unable to cover it cause it was too slippery with the tractor..will the millett still take?



It should take.  Probably not as well as if you could have covered it up and spread fertilizer


----------



## BThunder (May 22, 2014)

I have had great success with broadcasting the millet the last two years. Brought the ducks in big time, but seems to be a little premature  the yellow nutsedge comes in with it and drowns it out by November. 

Any ideas as to what I can do to prevent this? Thanks


----------



## Mark K (May 22, 2014)

Maybe roundup? We have used Roundup on lily pads to clear out landing zones.


----------



## across the river (May 22, 2014)

BThunder said:


> I have had great success with broadcasting the millet the last two years. Brought the ducks in big time, but seems to be a little premature  the yellow nutsedge comes in with it and drowns it out by November.
> 
> Any ideas as to what I can do to prevent this? Thanks



Yellow nutsedge is essentially a wild chufa.  The ducks will eat the seeds but mainly grub the "nuts" of the root, and love it.  I wouldn't want to get rid of it.   If you have a thick stand of it, the ducks may be coming as much if not more for the nutsedge as the millet.  If there is one spot that is really thick, just don't plant it with Jap millet this year.  Then you bush hog it and lightly disc it to expose the roots (nuts) before you flood.   That gives you an open area and gives the duck easier access to the food. Don't kill it, because it is helping you, not hurting.


----------

